# Sealing Muth jars



## bbbthingmaker (Sep 26, 2010)

After filling a one pound Muth jar with honey, I dipped the cork in melted beeswax and stuck it in the jar. After it cooled I inverted the whole jar and dipped the mouth in the beeswax about 3/4" . It looks really nice. Then I got to thinking, maybe I shouldn't have dipped the cork in the wax first. This may leave bits of wax in the mouth of the jar. How do you do it ?


----------



## Ziva (Mar 13, 2011)

I just put the cork in the bottle, then invert it (the corked bottle) and dip into melted beeswax. Haven't ever dipped just the cork first so don't know if it would leave bits of wax in the honey. The top of the cork seems to *absorb* the wax. Don't know if it actually does or not, it just looks like it to me.

Will be interested to see what others say


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I have a bunch of Muth jars my retailers don't want me to use due to safety concerns. Please post a pic of that wax dipped thing, they might like that.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Charlie,

Did you put the shrink wrap bands on them?

http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=33_63&products_id=818

Tom


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I didn't think of that at the time but now I need to do something to get rid of all these muth jars I bought. I'll try to pitch them with the shrink wrap bands and see what they say. They all really like the plastic bottles with the squeeze caps.

Thanks,


----------



## HiveMind (Jul 6, 2010)

This is a cool idea! We use these muth jars with the shrink wrap bands and nobody complains. But melted wax would really be attractive. Anybody have a photo to post?


----------

